# Subscription Folder



## Hungry (Mar 28, 2008)

Can someone please explain to me hoe this link is supposed to work??

To unsubscribe from this thread, please visit this page:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...=184626&auth=3b2063fe8bfba925f2dd4624058fa2ee

I have been floundering around the SUBSCRIPTION FOLDER for 20 + minutes.
I can not find where to post a message in that folder Re:
Subscripton problems.

All I want to to do is unscribe from a thread.

TIA,
Charlie


----------



## Wart (Mar 28, 2008)

Unsubscribe from a thread?

Go to your User CP, you'll see the listing of subscribed threads. Under each listing is written unsubscribe. Clicking on Unsubscribe will remove you from receiving updates to the thread.

Why do you want to unsubscribe? Just ignore them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 28, 2008)

He may want to unsubscribe because it fills up his e-mail inbox - that's why I don't subscribe to ANYthing.  

Hungry - if you need anymore help just let me know.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 28, 2008)

I almost never subscribe to anything. My email gets so full so fast with mostly junk I can't keep up with it.


----------



## GB (Mar 28, 2008)

I could not live without my subscriptions. I would mis replies to so many threads if I did not get the emails.


----------



## miniman (Mar 28, 2008)

The only problem is on a hot thread - I just deleted 10+ messages about new reply to the question thread.


----------



## GB (Mar 28, 2008)

I use gmail and it does not show multiple emails for something like that. It combines them all into one.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

miniman said:


> The only problem is on a hot thread - I just deleted 10+ messages about new reply to the question thread.



Um, yea I was having that same problem! LOL. I do manage my threads so the majority of the ones in my subscription folder are recipes I want quick links to, other than that I only keep them until they become inactive then I drop them off the list.
I think right now I have 86 or so on the list.. down from 382 when I first realized there was a list and they were on there!!


----------



## Hungry (Mar 29, 2008)

*Subscriptions*



Wart said:


> Unsubscribe from a thread?
> 
> Go to your User CP, you'll see the listing of subscribed threads. Under each listing is written unsubscribe. Clicking on Unsubscribe will remove you from receiving updates to the thread.
> 
> Why do you want to unsubscribe? Just ignore them.



I hate to be a DUMMY but where is my USER CP.  Not only where is it--- What is it?

I like to subscribe to interesting post to see other opinions, solutions or ideas, but when they fill up my mail box, as ELF said/ I have to stop them.

Charlie


----------



## Hungry (Mar 29, 2008)

*Mail*



GB said:


> I use gmail and it does not show multiple emails for something like that. It combines them all into one.



I too use Gmail.
Last night I got one message on the thread, "What are you baking tonight".
The one message had 21 threads in it.

Charlie


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> He may want to unsubscribe because it fills up his e-mail inbox - that's why I don't subscribe to ANYthing. .


 

not even the reader's digest? or life magazine?

or, ... or... tell me you get the tv guide, dontcha?  the tv guide? 

waahaaahaaaaa, what is this world coming to? 




i know, i know. the condensed version.

cheers for hungry, jeers for elfie.


----------



## Wart (Mar 29, 2008)

Hungry said:


> I hate to be a DUMMY but where is my USER CP.  Not only where is it--- What is it?



Near the top of the page:


----------



## Bilby (Mar 29, 2008)

CP is control panel. You can also unsubscribe from the Thread itself.  Thread tools I think from that page.

I find the subs very handy with the intros page.  Saves me trying to work out if I have missed someone or not.


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 29, 2008)

buckytom said:


> not even the reader's digest? or life magazine?
> 
> or, ... or... tell me you get the tv guide, dontcha?  the tv guide?
> 
> ...



Go the woodshed - NOW!  

Hungry - if you are interested I can set your preferences to not subscribe to ANY threads.  Then, if you want to subscribe to only the ones you choose you can do so.  Just let me know.


----------



## Hungry (Mar 30, 2008)

*Subscriptions*



kitchenelf said:


> He may want to unsubscribe because it fills up his e-mail inbox - that's why I don't subscribe to ANYthing.
> 
> Hungry - if you need anymore help just let me know.



Thanks to Wart--
With the help of his picture I found the USER CP.
There was one subscription that was current and I was able to delete it.

However, there are 83 subscriptions listed and "not a clue" on how to get rid of those.

Do I just wait until I get response to one of those and then DELETE it?

Elf--- you mentioned you could clean this up for me.

Please do that.  I still want to subscribe to items of interest and see the responses. But, there is no earthly reason to keep the 83 old ones.

TIA,


----------



## Bilby (Mar 30, 2008)

Charlie, you know that bar that had "User CP" in it?  Well look over to the far right side and you will see "Quick Links". Open that and near the bottom you will see "Subscribed Threads". Click on that and it will show you the list of threads that you have subscribed to.  Now you can either go through the list and select the ones you want to get rid of by clicking on the check box just to the right of the thread, or if you just want to be rid of them all, select the check box at the top of the column in the blue bar (just to the right of "Notification"). That will select all on that page.  Go to the bottom of the page to the blue bar with the drop down box marked "Selected Threads".  In the drop down box you will see "Delete Subscriptions". Click on that and then hit the "Go" button.  You will need to do this per page of threads.  HTH


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 30, 2008)

Hungry - I have deleted all your subscriptions.  I have also set you up to not subscribe to ANY threads.  If there is a thread that you want to subscribe to you have to do that manually now, even if you post in it.  You will not get an e-mail unless you specifically subscribe to a thread.  That can always be changed via your User CP under Edit Options - scroll down to the box titled Default Thread Subscription Mode, click on the pull down menu and choose from there.  

If anyone has a ton of subscribed threads they want "done away" with just let me know and I will do it in one fell swoop.  Please sent me a private message so it will get my attention versus posting here.


----------



## Wart (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't see the point in unsubbing from inactive threads. Fact, someone may post something really good to an old thread and if I unsub I would probably miss it.

Plus it's not like leaving inactive threads in the subscription folder takes up room on the/my PC. I'm sure if the amount of data saved for all users becomes a size issue on the DC server the powers that be will take steps to reduce the size of the files. Heck, one forum I'm a member of has regular server crashes where old posts are lost .... LOL!

If the amount of email is the issue go to the CP, choose Edit Options, and change the Thread Subscription Mode. There are options for Weekly or Daily notifications, Instant or No notifications. You could choose No Subscription but then you will have to look through the forums to see if there is an addition to the thread. 

Email Part II: I use a email client (examples: Eudora, Outlook, T-Bird, Netscape) and NOT web based mail/ webmail. Reading mail in a web browser has been touted as some kind of step forward but all the times I've use webmail I've seen it as a giant leap backwards, and inconvenient. 

Plus, if I download mail using a client the mail can be easily archived. More than once I have had to search the archives to dig something up.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 1, 2008)

All I can say Wart is - everyone's different.


----------



## Hungry (Apr 2, 2008)

*Subscriptions*



kitchenelf said:


> Hungry - I have deleted all your subscriptions.  I have also set you up to not subscribe to ANY threads.  If there is a thread that you want to subscribe to you have to do that manually now, even if you post in it.  You will not get an e-mail unless you specifically subscribe to a thread.  That can always be changed via your User CP under Edit Options - scroll down to the box titled Default Thread Subscription Mode, click on the pull down menu and choose from there.
> 
> If anyone has a ton of subscribed threads they want "done away" with just let me know and I will do it in one fell swoop.  Please sent me a private message so it will get my attention versus posting here.



Thanks Elf...

In the future I will be more selective on the theads I subscribe to.  If they get too repeative I know now how to delete them.

Charlie


----------



## Hungry (Apr 2, 2008)

Bilby said:


> Charlie, you know that bar that had "User CP" in it?  Well look over to the far right side and you will see "Quick Links". Open that and near the bottom you will see "Subscribed Threads". Click on that and it will show you the list of threads that you have subscribed to.  Now you can either go through the list and select the ones you want to get rid of by clicking on the check box just to the right of the thread, or if you just want to be rid of them all, select the check box at the top of the column in the blue bar (just to the right of "Notification"). That will select all on that page.  Go to the bottom of the page to the blue bar with the drop down box marked "Selected Threads".  In the drop down box you will see "Delete Subscriptions". Click on that and then hit the "Go" button.  You will need to do this per page of threads.  HTH



Thanks Bilby...
One of these days I may take time and read the instructions.
All I want to do is learn how to put a few groceries on the table!

Charlie


----------



## Bilby (Apr 3, 2008)

It's all a learning curve at some point!  Best time to work it out is when the rest of DC is asleep - no distracting new posts!!! LOL


----------

